# Image advanced tweaks



## Paul Pal (May 22, 2012)

I got this trying to read the wiki on the AtiTrayTool:
oops! Something is missing here!
404
The page you requested could not be found.

Maybe part of my sollutions doubt was there...

Anyway, here it is: Regarding the advanced tweaks, New AA and AF methods, on this latest beta, still not working on the 7000 series, and patiently waiting for it (and hoping the following optins continues to exist and work with 7000); what is the meaning of those options:  ASBT; EATM; RNPP; ECMM; ZTWA; MRTWA; EAAZMM; EPSZMM; SAAOM; ZRA; ZMRA; ATMAlpha fix; ATMAlpha Sharpen bias; ATMAlpha Sharpenmode and ATMAlpha sharpen scale!!! 
For shure one would fit my needs! (beyond CCC options!).  Thank you for the attention.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2012)

AtiTrayTools is not software from this forum. You will need to go there to get answers.
Or, you could stay here and have more fun.


----------

